# What is the best overall electric smoker?



## andrew82

Hello all! I have been smoking for several months now with a 22.5 WSM. It produces great BBQ but I was also in the market for a great electric smoker as well. something with some size to it. I was going to get the MES 40 with the window but just making sure with the pros if thats the way to go. I like the "digital" aspect of it when Im feeling too lazy for live fire. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## arnie

Cookshack has a line of electric and pellet commercial smokers that are hard to beat IMO

http://store.cookshack.com/c-69-smokers.aspx

  

I have never used a MES so my opinion may be a bit biased. 

I had used several variations of Brinkmen’s, charcoal, gas, and electric. I bought my first Cookshack around 2000 or so because I saw one in a well known local restaurant.   That and I researched them. I liked what I saw. 

My first Cookshack was the Smokette model. I think I paid around $600 for it with the stand, a cover, some odds and ends, and shipping from Cabela's. I think the smoker by itself was around $325. Today, I think, the Smokette and all the crap I bought with it would be around $800 with the shipping from Cabaea’s. 

The only problem I have ever had with my Smokette was when I did wings I would have to load it 3 times to get the job done, but then I will do a heaped up roaster full when I do wings. 

Last March I bought a Cookshack AmeriQue so I could have more capacity. I had plans of leaving my Smokette at my cabin so I wouldn’t have to drag the AmeriQue back and forth. Last month someone offered me $600 for it so I sold it, I kind of wish I wouldn’t have now because I was still using the Smokette once a month or so. 

I use the AmeriQue almost every weekend. I have never had a temperature fluctuation with either smoker. All Cookshack smokers have 850⁰insulation. I have never thought twice about starting either smoker up at 9:00 PM, throwing in a brisket, going to bed at 10:00, and not worrying about them till what ever time I woke up and decided to start getting around in the morning.  Below zero smoking? No problem.

Cookshack is an American company. Their smokers are American made. Should you ever have a need to call customer service you get to talk a real person (no recordings) who: has used the smoker, knows what you are talking about, and is able to solve whatever problem you are having.  No run around.

Stop by the Cookshack forum and check it out http://forum.cookshack.com/eve . Look for Mainely Dave. Dave is a diabetic who bought a Smokette and started a blog to conical his smoking experiences with his new toy. 

I hope I was able to help, but like I said I am a little bit biased when it comes to my Cookshack


----------



## pineywoods

There are lots of good electric smokers out there but I think the 40" MES is the one most of our members rave about more than any other


----------



## les3176

I think that the mes is a great unit,i have a mes30 but would love a 40! Do some shopping around and some searches on the forum and get the one that best suits your needs!


----------



## Bearcarver

Had an MES 30---It was great, but too small.

Got an MES 40, all stainless steel, window in door, wheels, remote control that controls everything, light inside, built in accurate meat probe, 1200 watt, all for $349 from Cabela's, minus $20 coupon.

Their normal price is $399 at Cabela's, but often have $349 sale plus coupons.

Sams has same one for $299, but that one isn't all Stainless Steel.

Either one is the best thing on the market for the money.

Bear


----------



## eman

MES 40" Is the way to go . Using mine again tomorrow.


----------



## tjohnson

Bearcarver said:


> Had an MES 30---It was great, but too small.
> 
> Got an MES 40, all stainless steel, window in door, wheels, remote control that controls everything, light inside, built in accurate meat probe, 1200 watt, all for $349 from Cabela's, minus $20 coupon.
> 
> Their normal price is $399 at Cabela's, but often have $349 sale plus coupons.
> 
> Sams has same one for $299, but that one isn't all Stainless Steel.
> 
> Either one is the best thing on the market for the money.
> 
> Bear


What he said!

Todd


----------



## bamaboy

Love my MES 30,its hard to beat for the money


----------



## mossymo

IMHO

#1 - Cookshack

#2 - SmokinTex

#3 - MES

I own a MES 30 and a 40, I would love to afford a Cookshack or a SmokinTex, but I think best value for my budget in an electric is a MES.


----------



## jjwdiver

Lots of MES owners on here, and I'm a former Cookshack owner. Sold it before the big move to the Island. Loved that smoker - 23 year old unit and never had an issue with it.  Price seems to be the biggest issue.


----------



## SmokinAl

For the price I don't think you can beat a MES. Another option would be to get a BBQ Guru temp controller for your WSM. Same idea you just set it & leave it alone. It will hold a steady temp. until the charcoal runs out.


----------



## fpnmf

Cookshack is a great product..would love to have one.

I get along ok with my MES 30.

Plenty of room for the 2 of us and it holds a lot more.

I use it 2/3 times a week.

$179 delivered from Amazon.

 Have a great day!

   Craig


----------



## pawoodswalker

I'm a newbie so I offer little advice. But I did alot of Reading and web surfing before I purchased My MES 40.So many thumbs up on the Mes. For the money you cant go wrong.


----------



## bbqbilly

I am still looking for an electric smoker. I notice that Master Electronic Smoker (MES) is one of the most popular brands after going through a lot of the thread on here and reading reviews on websites.

I am a bit tight on money for the next few months. Should I get a used MES or a brand new electronic smoker of another brand? I am looking at the MES 30 inch one since it seems to be the most popular model with pretty good reviews. Or should I save up for the 40? I have cookouts maybe once a month so I am kind of leaning toward just saving for the better model.


----------



## Bearcarver

BBQBilly said:


> I am still looking for an electric smoker. I notice that Master Electronic Smoker (MES) is one of the most popular brands after going through a lot of the thread on here and reading reviews on websites.
> 
> I am a bit tight on money for the next few months. Should I get a used MES or a brand new electronic smoker of another brand? I am looking at the MES 30 inch one since it seems to be the most popular model with pretty good reviews. Or should I save up for the 40? I have cookouts maybe once a month so I am kind of leaning toward just saving for the better model.


If you can wait, save your money for the next MES 40 model, or the older Gen #1 model. Stay away from the Gen #2 model.

Bear


----------



## ribwizzard

whats the difference between gen #1 and gen#2 and how can you tell?


----------



## mdgreco191

Ribwizzard said:


> whats the difference between gen #1 and gen#2 and how can you tell?


I would like to know this as well.  I am trying to figure out if my mother in laws is a gen 1 or gen 2.


----------



## ribwizzard

I assume this is 2nd generation?


----------



## Bearcarver

Ribwizzard said:


> I assume this is 2nd generation?


Yes it is----The controls are built into the front.

Gen #1 has a control box on top, in the back.

Bear


----------



## ribwizzard

Ok, so is this one what people are calling the 1st gen MES30? pulled from Home Depot site


----------



## mneeley490

Ribwizzard said:


> Ok, so is this one what people are calling the 1st gen MES30? pulled from Home Depot site


Yup. $177 on Amazon right now. Free shipping if you have Prime.

It's the one I have, and I'm getting a lot of use out of it for smaller smokes.


----------



## mdgreco191

Great! My ma in law has the GEN1.  I was worried about the issues with the GEN2.


----------



## bkleinsmid

Arnie said:


> Cookshack has a line of electric and pellet commercial smokers that are hard to beat IMO
> 
> http://store.cookshack.com/c-69-smokers.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used a MES so my opinion may be a bit biased.
> 
> I had used several variations of Brinkmen’s, charcoal, gas, and electric. I bought my first Cookshack around 2000 or so because I saw one in a well known local restaurant.   That and I researched them. I liked what I saw.
> 
> My first Cookshack was the Smokette model. I think I paid around $600 for it with the stand, a cover, some odds and ends, and shipping from Cabela's. I think the smoker by itself was around $325. Today, I think, the Smokette and all the crap I bought with it would be around $800 with the shipping from Cabaea’s.
> 
> The only problem I have ever had with my Smokette was when I did wings I would have to load it 3 times to get the job done, but then I will do a heaped up roaster full when I do wings.
> 
> Last March I bought a Cookshack AmeriQue so I could have more capacity. I had plans of leaving my Smokette at my cabin so I wouldn’t have to drag the AmeriQue back and forth. Last month someone offered me $600 for it so I sold it, I kind of wish I wouldn’t have now because I was still using the Smokette once a month or so.
> 
> I use the AmeriQue almost every weekend. I have never had a temperature fluctuation with either smoker. All Cookshack smokers have 850⁰insulation. I have never thought twice about starting either smoker up at 9:00 PM, throwing in a brisket, going to bed at 10:00, and not worrying about them till what ever time I woke up and decided to start getting around in the morning.  Below zero smoking? No problem.
> 
> Cookshack is an American company. Their smokers are American made. Should you ever have a need to call customer service you get to talk a real person (no recordings) who: has used the smoker, knows what you are talking about, and is able to solve whatever problem you are having.  No run around.
> 
> Stop by the Cookshack forum and check it out http://forum.cookshack.com/eve . Look for Mainely Dave. Dave is a diabetic who bought a Smokette and started a blog to conical his smoking experiences with his new toy.
> 
> I hope I was able to help, but like I said I am a little bit biased when it comes to my Cookshack


I have to agree 110%. I bought my CS50 in 2001 and am still using it today. They are not cheap but IMHO they are worth every penny.

That being said, my neighbor has a MES40 (new version) and if money is a major consideration, I would pick that one.

Brad


----------



## ribwizzard

question,  Ive read about having to use a water pan or fill pan with sand.   I really thought these electric models wouldnt have an issue with the heat coming from a heating element instead of a fire?   Do you really still need the water pan? 

And it sounds as if you have to manually light the wood, I had thought that the heating element some how burn the chips?  Is that true?


----------



## bkleinsmid

Ribwizzard said:


> question,  Ive read about having to use a water pan or fill pan with sand.   I really thought these electric models wouldnt have an issue with the heat coming from a heating element instead of a fire?   Do you really still need the water pan?
> 
> And it sounds as if you have to manually light the wood, I had thought that the heating element some how burn the chips?  Is that true?


In my Cookshack, I have never used a water pan. It has a 1/2" air hole in and the same going out. Moisture retention has a problem. It fact it is so efficient that I only use about 1 oz of wood each time......and it does light it on its own.


----------



## ribwizzard

Thanks, I will check them out.   This will be for sausages and wieners, not big cuts of meat, so ultra low steady heat with light smoke is what I'm looking for, along with simplicity and ease of use.  The necessity of a water pan in those R2D2 and brinkman smokers of way back when is not something I want to deal with again. I just want to hang the wieners, set the temp. add a few chips and not much else.


----------



## mneeley490

Pans filled with water or sand are mainly for temperature stabilization. Lesser highs and lows when the element kicks on and off.

Water, in addition, can also provide moisture for less fatty cuts of meat, so they don't dry out.


----------



## bkleinsmid

Ribwizzard said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.   This will be for sausages and wieners, not big cuts of meat, so ultra low steady heat with light smoke is what I'm looking for, along with simplicity and ease of use.  The necessity of a water pan in those R2D2 and brinkman smokers of way back when is not something I want to deal with again. I just want to hang the wieners, set the temp. add a few chips and not much else.


I have done cheese at 70* and I have a packer in there as I type at 225*. I use a 1 oz chunk of wood and start my sausages at 100* after a little drying time. Then up 10* each hour as needed to finish. Set it and (almost) forget it....

Brad


----------



## ribwizzard

bleinsmid,

would love to see some pics. about how many sausages can you hang at a time?  I'm thinking I want to be able to do about 10lbs batches.


----------



## bkleinsmid

Ribwizzard said:


> bleinsmid,
> 
> would love to see some pics. about how many sausages can you hang at a time?  I'm thinking I want to be able to do about 10lbs batches.


If I lay them on the 4 racks I can do about 8 to 10 lb batches. If I hang them so I don't get grill marks then I do them in 5 lb batches of brats or kielbasa's......or about 8 to 10 lb's of snak stix.


----------



## arnie

I need to update my position on electric smokers. 

While I still believe Cookshack makes the best electric smoker on the market without a doubt I believe MES makes a good entry level smoker. 

A MES smoker will not last near as long as a Cookshack, but they don’t cost as much either and you get what you pay for. 

The thing is if it is easy to use you’ll use it a lot more than if it is a hassle to use. 

I have used Cookshacks extensively and am now on my 3[sup]rd[/sup] Cookshack, each one bigger than the last one. 

I have several friends who have MES smokers and I have spent quite a bit of time using a MES 40 1[sup]st[/sup] generation. 

I have to say the MES 40 I borrowed kept up with my AmeriQue and produced as good of ribs and pork butt as you could expect. 

I don’t think the MES40 I was using will be around anywhere as long as my AmeriQue, but as I said for the price it is a good starter smoker and it is almost as easy to use and care for as my AmeriQue. 

In the end that’s what matters


----------



## tjohnson

Arnie said:


> I need to update my position on electric smokers.
> 
> While I still believe Cookshack makes the best electric smoker on the market without a doubt I believe MES makes a good entry level smoker.
> 
> A MES smoker will not last near as long as a Cookshack, but they don’t cost as much either and you get what you pay for.
> 
> The thing is if it is easy to use you’ll use it a lot more than if it is a hassle to use.
> 
> I have used Cookshacks extensively and am now on my 3[sup]rd[/sup] Cookshack, each one bigger than the last one.
> 
> I have several friends who have MES smokers and I have spent quite a bit of time using a MES 40 1[sup]st[/sup] generation.
> 
> I have to say the MES 40 I borrowed kept up with my AmeriQue and produced as good of ribs and pork butt as you could expect.
> 
> I don’t think the MES40 I was using will be around anywhere as long as my AmeriQue, but as I said for the price it is a good starter smoker and it is almost as easy to use and care for as my AmeriQue.
> 
> In the end that’s what matters


Thanks Arnie

What a GREAT Summary!

Think of your smoker as an "Outdoor Oven"

Do you want gas, charcoal, electric or wood for heat?

Do you want timers and digital displays?

How many racks do you need?

As with any appliance, there are many different grades and options

Some people get hung up on a Brand Name and others could care less

Some people like all the bells and whistles and others don't

IMHO: The cook is what makes the difference, your smoker is just another tool to get you there!

My 2 Cents

Todd


----------



## ricwit

I won a MES 30 Gen 1 last fall on DealDash(penny auction) for right at $30, total cost. I didn't know anything about it or any other ES, but now coming up on a year having it, I have not had one problem with it and have never been disappointed with any food that has come out of it!
I have since gotten a Mav 732, and I think I will get an AMNPS very soon'


----------



## ricwit

Oh yeah..it's the SS with the window model...I like to sit there and watch the smoke swirl around.


----------



## shtrdave

Ribwiz if you are wanting to hang sausages and weiners stay away from the cookshack unless you buy an amerique for $2000 you won't have the inside height to hang them. I love my CS but not for your purpose, I would look to the MES 40 for your needs.


----------



## bgosnell151

Just bought the MES 30" Sportsman Elite from Cabelas... mine is a Gen 1.  It has a meat probe, which I haven't used thanks to my Maverick, and comes with a cheap cover.  I keep it in my garage so it is perfect.  I just pick it up and carry it out back when I want to use it.  Love it.  If you get one, pick up an AMNPS too... you will love the ease of it.


----------



## ribwizzard

I ended up getting the bass pro version of the mes30 this weekend. I'm not sure what all is different about it from the 1st generation, but it looks the same. I'm very impressed with the quality, and cooked some german weiners in it Sun. nite and it worked great.


----------



## breezeby

Can someone let me know if you are getting smoke rings from the MES's?  I am using my CharBroil smoker/roaster and while it cooks the food nicely i am looking for that smoke ring...


thanks

joe


----------



## ribwizzard

I have only cooked sausage in mine, but I do get good penetration of color into the sausage, I see no reason why it would not provide some smoke ring to a roast.


----------



## breezeby

I hope to be able to get rid of my current smoker and thinking of switching to the MES 40" and get some smoke rings on ribs and butts. I would also like to option of smoking more than two racks of ribs because i am very limited on my cooking space.  If anyone gets pictures of meat smoked in the MES with smoke rings or if there are any within this forum somewhere let me know.

thanks


----------



## breezeby

Well no need for the search or pictures i just have to use charcoal and smokechips to make this happen.  I still want to get this MES 40" though and glad to see its popular.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have had an MES 40 for 2 years and use an AMNPS for smoke...I have never had any kind of smoke ring. There is just not enough Nitrogen Dioxide generated in an Electric Smoker. Some guys have had some limited success buy adding a Charcoal Briquette to the chip tray. Considering a smoke ring is all show and has little to do with flavor I don't bother. You can get a nice Pink ring real easy. Just put 1 Tablespoon of Cure #1 in 2Qts of Water and soak the meat for 12 hours or so, instant smoke ring even in your Oven...JJ


----------



## venture

Smoke ring is for Guy Fieri.

If the meat has the right smoke flavor, who cares about a smoke ring?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bama bbq

"You can get a nice Pink ring real easy. Just put 1 Tablespoon of Cure #1 in 2Qts of Water and soak the meat for 12 hours or so, instant smoke ring even in your Oven"

This is why the smoke ring is not a criteria in competition BBQ.  It looks nice but that's about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breezeby

With the pellet smoking tray what's the reason for using it?  what's so great

I will probably be picking up the MES just after christmas as a gift to myself. I just need an upgrade right now.


----------



## ribwizzard

> "You can get a nice Pink ring real easy. Just put 1 Tablespoon of Cure #1 in 2Qts of Water and soak the meat for 12 hours or so, instant smoke ring even in your Oven"


Im thinking about doing this with a Turkey in brine, any thoughts on that?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Masterbuilts and Bradleys are a pretty flimsy build......if I were you, I'd look into a Smokin-It.



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj

breezeby said:


> With the pellet smoking tray what's the reason for using it? what's so great
> 
> I will probably be picking up the MES just after christmas as a gift to myself. I just need an upgrade right now.


Withe the MES you have to add Chips every 30 minutes or so and will only generate smoke at temps above 180°F. Makes for a long night on a 20 hour Butt or Brisket Smoke. The AMNPS gives the perfect amount of smoke at any temp for at least 10 hours...JJ


----------



## gballison

So what exactly is the problem with the MES Gen II?

Also, I read somewhere that the MES interior is kind of small.  For people who have one ... can you fit full racks of ribs in there?  Or do you have to cut them in half to make 'em fit?  What about a whole brisket?

And finally ... So I really appreciate the comment about needing to refill the pellets every hour.  That's more like "set it and feed it."  So instead, you fill an A-maze-n Pellet Smoker on the bottom rack and the AMNPS lets you run for about 10 hours?  At least overnight?

Thanks for all your help and advice ... I've been lurking for a while, but this thread hit me right in the Black Friday. :-)


----------



## chef jimmyj

The MES40 will fit full racks and packer briskets no problem, the 30 is not wide enough.

This thread is an in depth comparison of the New Gen vs. Old Mes 40... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40  

Yes the AMNPS will give up to 10 hours of smoke and with the MES you can get some sleep on a long overnight cook. The AMNPS fits perfectly on the rails next to the heating element, bottom left corner, so there is no need to tie up a shelf...JJ













DSCN0071.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012


----------



## ribwizzard

These are great smokers for the price, I am very happy with the MES30 I bought for making sausages.  None of these little cabinet smokers is ever going to produce the same results as a real wood fired pit, but they will slow cook and add smoke flavor to anything you want to cook in them, and do it with an electric temp control which is very handy. As long as your expectations are in line, you should be completely happy with this smoker.


----------

